# Beethoven - String Quartet in F major Hess 34 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The String Quartet in F major (Hess 34) is Beethoven’s quartet arrangement of his piano sonata in E major, op.14/1. Its been suggested that Ludwig was fed up with shoddy arrangements of this particular work by publishers and other composers whilst others have suggested (with little or no proof) that it was originally conceived as a string quartet, anyway. Anyhow, after completing his op.18 SQs he set about the job by first transposing the key signature from E Major to F Major then made more changes, altering some passages, deleting some and adding flourishes so that the music better fitted the SQ format. The first movement was slowed to Allegro moderato from just Allegro (although many quartets ignore the moderato) and he made big changes to the accompanying voicing that more reflected the character of the early quartets. I'm told that if you have the piano score it is interesting to note where Beethoven deviates from the piano sonata but as a non-music reader I wouldn't know. One recording I listened to didn't make the cut and that was (surprisingly) the Smetana Quartet whose intonation was quite frankly unpleasant to the extent that I couldnt get past the first movement (my wince-ometer was registering 9 on a 10 scale at the best of times). I've yet to hear the LaSalle recording but it may make the list at a later date. At 15 minutes duration it's not a long piece but a charming one to accompany the early quartets, especially.

Recommended

Endellion
Armonie
Franciscus
Amadeus (1969)
Suske (1968)
St John
Borciani
Lindsays (2nd cycle)
Melos (DG & Intercord)

*Highly Recommended

Ysaye* - firm ensemble and relaxed. I like how the Ysaye ease into this recording. It feels natural and with a real love for the piece observing the moderato in the 1st movenent like the Artemis.
*Wiener Musikverein* - delightfully sprung and clear account. I expected this to be buttoned down but it's far from it. Nice conversational elements.
*Kodaly* - very quick 1st movement (especially) but precise reading. It may lack some of the tiny touches that distinguish those below, but it's still a lovely consiatenrly well-played account
*Leipziger* - compelling and assured. The Allegretto dances in an acoustic that puts you right at the heart of this playing. This has a gaiety and freedom that is winning.
*Casals* - as excellently recorded and beautifully played this is it didn't quite transplant any on my 'very best of' list but tbf the margins are minute and a little more snap might have swung it.
*Gewandhaus* - absolutely gorgeous tone and faultless articulation. The Gewandhaus are delightful across the early quartets and this performance is no exception. The flourishes are effortless.

*Top picks

Tokyo (RCA)* - what a beautifully zippy and penetrating account. The cello runs are an absolute delight and the whole recording is played with crisp buoyancy. A total joy.
*Wihan* - beautifully poised and perhaps the pick of the Wihan's Middle quartets discs. This account is given a more vigorous reading than much of the competition but its so well imagined that it sits nicely with the best here (even with a few obtrusive audience coughs).
*Artemis* - listen to how the Artemis balance the voices in that first movement and play at a true moderato. Interesting use of vibrato too and even some good old-fashioned portamenti (which I usually dislike) in the Allegretto.


----------

